# One of my favorite cranks



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

This is my third set of FC-R4500 cranks. Inexpensive, durable, and a decent q-factor. Pair them with a Dura-Ace BB and you can pretty much set 'em and forget 'em.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You know, that crank looks good too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Is that a Salsa Casseroll?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Is that a Salsa Casseroll?


Rawland rSogn (650B wheels). I have the same cranks on a Salsa Vaya and SOMA Saga.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Rawland rSogn (650B wheels). I have the same cranks on a Salsa Vaya and SOMA Saga.


Looks great


----------

